

URL Shortener for HN w/ Bookmarklet - leftnode

Hi HN,<p>I wrote a URL shortener a while ago, http://qst.me, but it failed to take off other than my friends and I using it. It's pretty neat, you should check it out. You can do URL's or blocks of text.<p>This morning I figured it needed a bookmarklet. That way, in Firefox, you can just add it to your bookmarks toolbar and by clicking on it, it'll take the URL you're at and shorten it.<p>Here's the simple code:<p>javascript:(function(){var%20winloc=window.location;var%20toloc='http://qst.me/create.php?url='+winloc;window.location=toloc;})();<p>Another nice feature about my URL shortener is that a URL may look like:<p>http://qst.me/249<p>However, you can see stats on it (how many times it's been clicked and where it goes) if you just append a dollar sign to the end:<p>http://qst.me/249$<p>Enjoy!
======
leftnode
Here are clickable links for those:

<http://qst.me/>

<http://qst.me/249>

<http://qst.me/249$>

------
dryicerx
It's cool and all, but why?

Full urls are there for a reason... I don't want to add one more DNS query and
the unknowness of my destination when I click a link.

------
pclark
why is this _for_ HN?

~~~
leftnode
Nothing in particular, I just wrote it this morning and figured the HN
community would find it useful.

